# Dog Grooming



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

They say that the difference between a bad haircut and a good one is about one week but the scalping that my faithful hound got yesterday is going to take a little longer to look right. He wouldn't go out last night for his walk until he donned a hat and full length mac.

Can somebody recommend a good doggie barber?

PS He is a cocker spaniel and until yesterday, looked like one as well.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

My dog received a cheap cut and a huge tick. 

Found a huge tick on my dog following his visit to the groomer. Although I can not 100% know he got it while at the groomer its pretty likely given he was indoor all day until the morning I found the huge tick on his arm. In 8 years, 5 cities and 2 countries he never got any kind of pest after visiting the groomer. 

When I approached management they stared into space with no comment as to whether they are following proper cleaning procedures. They seem really not at fault or willing to offer anything to make up for the work/cost to clean my entire house, sheets, dog bed, carpets, etc.

Additionally, I noticed what seemed like temporary "race track" marks across my dog's sides did not faint. After allowing for the fur to grow in hope they would go away I realized it was due to the bad cut and/or bad equipment. Visited the shop again only to be told we will "fix it" but charge you for a new cut since its not our groomer's fault. Funny, then whose's fault is it? In sharla we will know. 

Avoid Pets Plus in Motor City, worth driving elsewhere for a professional job. Or heard great reviews of Shampooch.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Modern Vets on Al Wasel Road have a groomed I think. Also, there is a new vet opened on Jumeirah Beach Road that has a groomer. My ancient Maltese is lucky enough to have been going to a friend of mine for years for his short back and sides and mani/pedi.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

I got my lil one done at Royal Pets mirdif they did a really neat job! She looks so purty!


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> I got my lil one done at Royal Pets mirdif they did a really neat job! She looks so purty!


DogWalk on Beach Road is good, the groomer there, Sheila, does a great job.


----------

